# Winter Projects



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not know where to place this thread, but since all the snow and cold weather I have been doing "honey dos" and "Marty's never finished projects".
Repainting and drywalling the train shop and cleaning out boxes and labeling them ,etc.








I even hung pictures.
Organizing is needful for me when folks come over and we need parts or simply things to keep the RR going.
Even changing lighting to aid in work bench projects. more plugs etc.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Looking good, Marty. I have been working on rolling stock.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's quite a change!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Marty!! Stay warm!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. What a luxury it is for us in Alaska and other northern climates to have extra heated space for winter time projects.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, it's been two space heaters out in the garage keeping the temps a couple of degrees above freezing. I finally have the impetus to complete the shop downstairs where it is nice and warm!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I considered that, but breathing the fumes of those diesel-fired space heaters (I have a large one of the type used in the pipeline construction camp hallways in the 1970s) is a little too much, especially when doing FINE work !


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to good to be a shop. Hope it's warm. I use a propane heater for my shop. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well since the temps in Western Ny have dipped donw to the single digits and the teens working in the tin garage is done. The workshop in the basement is currently filled with a partially finished repainting job on my old toy box for the daughters. From Green to Pink. Once that is out I can start to take back the workbench again, maybe, possibly? Please? I HAVE seen the top of it since we moved in and I set it up. 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I know Brother Paul Nortan has his new , nice clean shop, but where does he keep all the materials to work with?? 
Heres mine, I took out the bowed old used shelving and installed new and tried to reorganize it some. 








Far from perfect, but very user friendly. 

The elec wall heater is the only thing I use in the shop 60 degrees is great.
Plus i hung an old station light and made two others to stick out from the walls. Menards has metal shop light covers that can be painted dark green .


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a winter project!  
its coming along: 










I plan for this one to actually be completed in one winter!  
(I have a few other incomplete projects currently in multi-year suspended animation) 

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Your changes are very nice, Marty and the place looks great. But now JJ isn't going to know where anything is. 

Or was that your plan?????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Now Marty will be afraid to do anything because he might make a mess in the clean shop. How much you want to bet he has a vacume cleaner under the track to vacume our wheels as we enter the shop from the layout?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Jan 2010 01:56 PM 
Now I know Brother Paul Nortan has his new , nice clean shop, but where does he keep all the materials to work with?? 
Heres mine, I took out the bowed old used shelving and installed new and tried to reorganize it some. 








Far from perfect, but very user friendly. 

The elec wall heater is the only thing I use in the shop 60 degrees is great.
Plus i hung an old station light and made two others to stick out from the walls. Menards has metal shop light covers that can be painted dark green .


That shop is almost TOO neat and organized, _but_ I like it.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great!

But did you tell everyone that you get your orgnazational wants from Bubba?

That Bubba is VERY organized?

Bubba


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought Marty ran his space heater on cordless power tool batteries.


----------

